# Jean Gougy (not Jeanne Gougy)



## treeve

I have assembled a list of the vessels of the company.
But I cannot find anything with regards to the Jean Gougy.
-
Jean Gougy; Di 1714, 1959
246 grt, said to have been similar to the Roseline Gougy and USA built.
No other details known.
She entered Newlyn harbour 20th February 1970.
She took a man in for treatment and left for the fishing grounds.
She returned 23rd February with the mate and left Newlyn.
On the 25th February a man was found washed up on Tresco.
From his jacket and other items found it was clear that he was from the Jean Gougy. From material drifting in the waters, it was decided that she had struck Western Rocks.
Loss of fourteen crew. Vessel not found.
-
For comparison here is the Jeanne Gougy ...
Jeanne Gougy; Di 1515, 1958
Built 1948 Marine Industries Ltd, Sorel, Canada Yard Nr 172.
137.1(38metres) x 24.7x 16.5 feet; 273 grt.
1949 transferred as War Reparations, to Dieppe, named Etienne Rimbert.
1951 sold to Leduc Boulogne-sur-Mer named Fisher Bank.
1958 Dieppe purchased by Lebouder named Jeanne Gougy.
Lost at Land's End 3rd November 1962
-
Please can anyone enlighten me as to the details and origins of the Jean Gougy?
Was there a timber Langoustier, Jean Gougy prior to this - perhaps built 1935?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Le Bouder Vessels*

‘Gougy’ vessels of the Le Bouder Fleet, Dieppe.
The Le Bouder Fleet, Jean - Quimper, Dieppe.

Edouard Gougy x 3, Jean Gougy, Jeanne Gougy, Lucien Gougy x 2, Roseline Gougy.
--
Edouard Gougy (3); Di 1540, 1948
Built 1948 Bath Iron Works, USA Yard Nr 301
Diesel Trawler.
Built for The French Government as War Reparations.
Delivered into Ownership of Societé Gougy Frere et Soeurs 12th Oct 1948.
117.6 x 11.25 feet.
This was to replace the vessel Requisitioned and armed by the German Navy.
17th June 1943 the original Édouard Gougy (1) struck a mine at Grands Sables.
She sank with loss of 26 men, 4 survivors.
German Records show a report of another Edouard Gougy (2) lost 15th August 1944, a vessel also under the German Flag under Pennant FL 04; 30.3 metres Length; 160 tons. Another of the Societé Gougy Frere et Soeurs’ vessels.
--o--
Jean Gougy; Di 1714, 1959
246 grt, said to have been similar to the Roseline Gougy and USA built.
No other details known.
She entered Newlyn harbour 20th February 1970.
She took a man in for treatment and left for the fishing grounds.
She returned 23rd February with the mate and left Newlyn.
On the 25th February a man was found washed up on Tresco.
From his jacket and other items found it was clear that he was from the Jean Gougy. 
From material drifting in the waters, it was decided that she had struck Western Rocks.
Loss of fourteen crew. Vessel not found.
--o--
Jeanne Gougy; Di 1515, 1958
Built 1948 Marine Industries Ltd, Sorel, Canada Yard Nr 172.
137.1(38metres) x 24.7x 16.5 feet; 273 grt.
1949 transferred as War Reparations, to Dieppe, named Etienne Rimbert.
1951 sold to Leduc Boulogne-sur-Mer named Fisher Bank.
1958 Dieppe purchased by Lebouder named Jeanne Gougy.
3rd November 1962, Jeanne Gougy was bound for Dieppe from Irish fishing grounds. 
The ship ran aground at Land's End striking the Armed Knight during sudden squalls of rain and heavy seas, 
then was driven into the turmoil of the massive ground swell off the cliffs. 
She was already discharging oil. 
The rescue was a combined event by Coastguards, LSA, Rescue Services neared Gamper Bay, 
the Sennen Lifeboat, the Penlee Lifeboat and a RAF Chivenor helicopter. 
There are plenty of newspaper reports online, so there is no point in duplicating the story of heroism and miracle.
From a crew of 18, 11 lost their lives, including the skipper.
In accordance with Breton tradition, the Roseline Gougy came and collected the bodies to be taken to France.
--o--
Lucien Gougy; Di 1520, 1948
Built 1948 Bath Iron Works, USA Yard Nr 294
Diesel Trawler. Steel Chalutier.
Built for The French Government as War Reparations.
Delivered into Ownership of Le Bouder 22nd June 1948.
117.6 x 11.25 feet.
This was a War Reparations vessel.
Lucien Gougy (1) served as French at Operation Dynamo as OD.186 (Dunkirk, 27th May to 4th June 1940).
Then was taken across the Channel (La Manche) taking many members of The Free French, between L’Aber-Wrac’h and Plymouth, delivering men and the vessel itself to fight for France’s freedom. She arrived at Plymouth 28th June 1940.
Requisitioned into the RN July 1940, 150 tons, built 1935; converted as a minesweeper FY1769; 
lost 21st February 1945, fate not claimed by Germany. 
Lucien Gougy (or Goujy as recorded in RN records) 
saw service also as Convoy Vessel on Convoy KX13 Milford Haven 8th January 1944 to Gibraltar (18th January), 
as Tug Duty on Convoy NV28 Naples 23rd March 1944 to Augusta (24th March) and 
Convoy Vessel on Convoy GUS35 Port Said 25th March 1944 to Hampton Roads (22nd April), 
she joined the convoy at Tunis and left at Algiers.
--o--
Roseline Gougy; Di 1536, 1962
Steel Fishing Vessel (Chalutier).
Built 1948 Chantier Naval du Maine Iron Work, USA.
As a part of War Reparations, she was sent to Dieppe, named Pierre Desceliers [Association Dieppoise]
1962 Purchased by Jean Le Bouder renamed Roseline Gougy
32 x 6.89 x 3.89 metres; 221 tons.
She was sold in 1998 to Luderitz, Namibia.
Engines : 6 cylinder B & W 750hp
--o--
Footnote
War Reparations vessels were delivered from 30th April 1948 : All steel vessels of around 32 metres.
USA - Gris-Brumaire, Doux Frimaire, Edouard Gougy, Lucien Gougy, Lucien Marie, Pierre Desceliers, Armand Crespin.
Canada – Vert Prairial, Gai Floréal, Robert Thoumyre, Etienne Rimbert.
--o--
Other Dieppe Chalutiers.
30 July 1948, the trawler Pluviôse hit a mine off Cornwall (14 lives lost, only 4 bodies were found).
25th January 1955 Abraham Duquesne disappeared in the explosion of a mine as it was drawing in in the trawl.
14th March 1956 17 killed in the sinking of Vert Prairial. Lost at Pedn-men-an-mere Point, Penwith.
The Robert Thoumyre was sunk by a Norwegian cargo ship in collision.
The Gay Floréal became stranded on the coast of Cornwall. but was refloated.


----------

